# RisingCities: Deutsche User nicht gern gesehen



## platzanweiser (5. April 2014)

Hallo, ich möchte mich hier für eine Freundin stark machen, der im Forum des durch die Werbung bekannten Browserspiels "RisingCities" von BigPoint eine unglaubliche Schweinerei wiederfahren ist. Nicht nur, dass hier Leute beleidigt wurden, nur weil sie Deutsch sind, wurde meine Freundin auch noch vom Forum und somit von spielrelevanten Informationen wie FAQ und Erklärungen einzelner Spielinhalte ausgeschlossen, als sie sich darüber beschwerte. Der Ausschluss wurde nach einer Beschwerde über den offiziellen BigPoint-Support auch noch verlängert. Auf dem Bild hat sie Ausschnitte aus dem Forum zusammen geschnitten - da ihre eigenen Beiträge gelöscht wurden konnte sie diese nicht mehr screenen. Aber macht euch bitte selbst ein Bild - ich finde soetwas darf einfach nicht vorkommen. Nach Studium der AGB von BigPoint fiel mir dazu folgender Passus auf, der die diskriminierende Grundhaltung von BigPoint einmal mehr verdeutlicht:

"1.1.4 Nutzer aus den Ländern Kuba, Iran, Nordkorea, Sudan und Syrien sind von der Nutzung der Spiele ausgeschlossen."

http://www.risingcities.com/sharedpages/termsofuse/?locale=de&#65279;

Screen zu den entsprechenden Beiträgen, siehe:
https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-LHV6uqVfNwg/Uz9zWN26P8I/AAAAAAAAABk/L9CuCsF0W0E/w682-h488-no/forumRCDeutscheCommunity6.png


----------



## Dagonzo (5. April 2014)

platzanweiser schrieb:


> Nach Studium der AGB von BigPoint fiel mir dazu folgender Passus auf, der die diskriminierende Grundhaltung von BigPoint einmal mehr verdeutlicht:
> 
> "1.1.4 Nutzer aus den Ländern Kuba, Iran, Nordkorea, Sudan und Syrien sind von der Nutzung der Spiele ausgeschlossen."


Die haben anderen Anbieter genau so auf dem Schirm. Der Grund ist recht einfach. Die Länder akzeptieren Regeln und Vorschriften anderer nicht und werden deshalb ausgeschlossen. Zudem haben die Länder bis auf wenige Ausnahmen sowieso nur einen stark eingeschränkten Zugang zum Internet, was die Teilnahme an solchen Spielen sowieso von vorn herein ausschließt.

Was das, ich nenn es mal "Hetzen" gegen deutsche Spieler angeht, so hat man das schon seit langer Zeit bei nahezu allen Spielen. Das liegt nun mal an unserer Vergangenheit, für die wir Heute alle nichts können, aber es trotzdem immer noch ausbaden müssen. Selbst in Spielen wie World of Warcraft. Meist natürlich trauen sie sich das allerdings nur dort wo der Support nicht aktiv ist, wie auf den PTR´s (Beta-Server) z.B.
Wenn Mails an BigPoint nichts bringen, sollte man offizieller werden. In einen anderen Fall, der nicht unbedingt was mit Diskriminierung zu tun hat, habe ich das auch schon gemacht. Androhung eines Anwalts, Veröffentlichung in der Presse usw.
Euch kann ich nur empfehlen, wenn das so weiter geht, sich z.B. an die Antidiskriminierungsstelle des Bundes zu wenden. Dort wird man sich solcher Fälle annehmen (müssen). Deshalb sammelt weiter fleißig Beweise dafür, vielleicht auch noch durch andere Spieler, denen es ähnlich geht und reicht wenn alles nichts mehr hilft eine Sammelklage ein.

Edit:
http://www.bmfsfj.de/BMFSFJ/Ministerium/antidiskriminierungsstelle.html


----------



## Fusie (6. April 2014)

Einfache Lösung, keine Spiele mehr von BigPoint anfassen. Löschung des eigenen Datensatzes verlangen, und sollte das nicht nachweisbar geschehen, dann kann man darauf aufbauend "Streit" suchen.

Aber so lange man selber bei solchen Spielehersteller bleibt, kann man sich nicht wirklich beschweren. Erst wenn eine spürbare Anzahl von Spielern ihre Koffer packen und ebenso die Löschung aller Daten verlangen, dann wird sich wohl auch etwas an dem Verhalten ändern.

Aber wenn das nur eine handvoll Spieler sind, und diese dann auch noch nach solchen Schikanen trotzdem beim Spiel bleiben... na da kann es dem Anbieter doch herzlich egal sein, wenn die sich nur irgendwo beschweren.


----------



## Tikume (6. April 2014)

Genau ein Spielehersteller will seine Spieler schikanieren bis sie abhauen damit er auf keinen Fall Geld verdient.
Von der Story kennen wir hier nur das was wir kennen sollen, ich frage mich was der TE sich davon verspricht.


----------

